# What Operating Systems include command line access to Task Scheduler 1.0 and 2.0?



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I am working on a task scheduler bat. I know we found out that command line interface is not available for Windows XP Home edition but is there for Windows Media Center and Professional.

My question is a little different. On very rare occassions I have ran across Windows XP Embedded edition mainly on German computers that come through or that I have to go work on. Does anyone know if the command line interface for the task scheduler is on that one?

How about Vista? Does that have a command line interface for all versions to the task scheduler 2.0, such as Vista Home Basic?

All versions for:
Windows 7?

Server 2003? (Including small business - however I have this at the shop. I can always look at it on Monday.)

Server 2008?

Did I miss anything?

I have attempted to look this up but could not get anywhere with the searches. Nothing to tell me which versions of Windows will allow an interface to the task scheduler.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You work at a computer repair shop. What I don't understand is why you don't have access to test these things out. Being a computer repair shop you should at bare minimum be running every os on test computer or running it inside a VM to test things out.

Can't you guys get:

1) MSDN account
or
2) Technet subscription
or
3) MAPS account

This would probably save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I can explain that simply.
Contrary to your belief, just because we work at a repair shop doesn't mean that we work with VMWare or other Virtual Machines.

Computer Repair in itself is usually speeding up the computers, virus/malware/spyware elimination, Repair of and format and reinstallation of the Operating Systems. I don't get every single operating system in there. Not to mention that when we are at work, I am so damn busy that I don't have time to do any testing. We also have onsite jobs to go to... Cannot really test there either.

The only time that I get when I don't have a ton of people pulling me in every different direction is when I am at home when my wife and kids are sleeping. I get a few hours every night to study something new such as Batch programming. If I can count on help from others that may already have the operating systems to simply go to the command line and say schtasks /? then great. If not, no real big loss.

I looked it up on the Internet and couldn't find anything to tell me that these operating systems did or did not have a command line interface to schtasks. I was shocked to find out that XP Home did not have it. I am thinking that Microsoft probably followed suit with Vista and 7 but I don't have every version of that Operating System.

I do have a subscription to TechNet however I never get a chance to use it other than the downloads they send me. Never heard of the MAPS account, will look into it. I believe we have one to MSDN as well but once again, usually extremely busy to do anything with any of them. My day is used up somewhere in the vicinity of around 16 - 20 hours a day 6 - 7 days a week.

Hopefully that answered your question.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

scrfix said:


> I can explain that simply.
> Contrary to your belief, just because we work at a repair shop doesn't mean that we work with VMWare or other Virtual Machines.


Not sure why you would mention VMware. Virtual PC would work just fine for this and I can't believe you wouldn't have some type of remote access to work being a computer repair shop.



scrfix said:


> Computer Repair in itself is usually speeding up the computers, virus/malware/spyware elimination, Repair of and format and reinstallation of the Operating Systems. I don't get every single operating system in there. Not to mention that when we are at work, I am so damn busy that I don't have time to do any testing.


You are just preaching to the choir. I worked part-time for a small school district of about 1100 students with about 200 faculty and staff plus at the same time worked as an Independent contractor for a couple of law firms in town. All while going to school my last semester to finish my degree. I was taking 4 classes that semester. And yes I have two kids and a wife.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

So you know how busy it can be.
Haven't gotten into Virtual PC. Saw it but haven't used it yet. Haven't had the need to. I don't get too much into Virtual Software.

I only have a few clients that use it. One is on a MAC and another uses it for her software that is only XP compatible. Everyone else doesn't need it.

I block the remote access ports into the shop for security reasons. We also shut down the servers and all computers every night. There is no need to access any of the information from the shop remotely at this time.

I am off to bed. Have a good night.


----------

